# 21st Birthday Present Info Required



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Many many years ago my parents bought me this pocket watch for my 21st birthday. At the time I thought thanks but what good is that to me I wanted new wheel trims for my Triumph Dolomite.

Anyway I looked at it at least 3 times since then and its been in a velvet bag in a drawer. I am now old enough to appreciate it and was reading the pocket watch forum and have dug out the watch.

Can anyone give me any information on the watch.

someone has scratched a name P.S.W Lungley Essex year 1902 inside the "lid".

It still has the ticket on it from the day my parents bought it with the price part cut off of course.

Any info truly appreciated


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi!

Well, it's definitely not made in 1902. What you have is a key-wind, key-set open-faced pocket watch from, I would estimate, the first half of the 19th century. Stem-set, stem-wind watches (of the kind we have today,) did not come into existence until the 1850s & 60s. As far as I can see, the watch is complete and undamaged from an asthetic point of view and you still have the key, which is most important.

Apart from that, I can't give you anymore information. Andreas is the local antique pocket watch expert, he'll be able to tell you more.

I'd suggest getting it serviced and timed and use it!


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

1850's!!!

I was made up with 1902.

Thanks for info.

The face does open I have discoverd today. It does need a service as the hands are not quite in sinc.

Any recommendations as to whom could service it or can any good watch repairer do it? I here Roy is back in business.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

You need to be careful when searching for a watchmaker, something I found out the hard way. These days, idiots who replace batteries, who do engraving and who replace straps stamp "WATCHMAKER" onto their windows and wait for business.

TRUE watchmakers, of the kind that existed at the time of our parents and grandparents, and who can actually fix, regulate and restore watches, as well as make watch-components, are comparitively rare in the 21st century. You'll have to look hard to find one.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

I will as it has sentimental value having said that whats it worth do I need to upgrade my house insurance ha ha ha ha ha !!


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

s67 said:


> I will as it has sentimental value having said that whats it worth do I need to upgrade my house insurance ha ha ha ha ha !!


I should say it's - priceless. And to all intents and purposes, it is, as a present from your parents and therefore irreplaceable. If it were me, I'd be looking to make sure it was passed on down the generations. Of course you could insure it, but would even a four figure sum compensate you for your loss (heaven forbid)? So, I'd forget about how much it's worth.

As for servicing, that's a tricky one as I've discovered recently. I sent my 1970s Ingersoll (not worth much but like yours it means a lot to me) to Mike at Goldtime in Manchester. He will repair and restore older watches - though yours is probably much more valuable. Why not drop him an email or give hime a call?

Wish I could be more help, but good luck with the watch - it's a beauty.

PS I've looked but can't find a list of recommended repairers on this site. For newcomers like me it would be immensely useful and save countless hours of hassle approaching the 'wrong' people. We're not the only ones who need vintage/antique watches looking at - can't someone come up with one?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This site is owned and paid for by Roy Taylor of RLT watches http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/

He is an experienced watchmaker and will do repair work

contact [email protected] or Phone: 07762569999


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I really love the patterning on the back of the case. Best of luck in getting the watch serviced/repaired and checked. Buy yourself a nice double-Albert chain for the watch & key and wear it proudly


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I would say it is a swiss(!) watch made for the english market. The case looks like typically english, but the hallmarks are for swiss. I guess you will find a normal Lepine movement inside.

Andreas


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

pg tips said:


> This site is owned and paid for by Roy Taylor of RLT watches http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/
> 
> He is an experienced watchmaker and will do repair work
> 
> contact [email protected] or Phone: 07762569999


Well, thanks for the head-up. Assume you're going to sticky this? Save us newbies hours of trawling...


----------

